# StarCraft II Is Transforming In Some Huge Ways Very Soon



## Sanity Check (Mar 18, 2015)

> [YOUTUBE]jCj401zTugk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Blizzard is launching a closed beta for StarCraft II: Legacy of the Void on March 31, and it sounds like the upcoming expansion pack will change their real-time strategy game in some totally drastic ways.
> 
> ...





.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 18, 2015)

I'll buy it for the campaign. Not even kidding.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 18, 2015)

I hate a lot of the things they're doing with the franchise.

But, I'll probably buy it just to close out the series.  

.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 18, 2015)

I'll buy it just to see how much they fuck it up. Because, gee golly, they've been outdoing themselves each time they put one out. This might be the holy grail of shittiness. 

Thank God Fenix and Duke are dead so they're spared of the complete fuckery shitfest that is Starcraft 2's storyline so far.


----------



## Swift (Apr 9, 2015)

Cool. I'll buy it for the camp, play it, shelf it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 9, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I'll buy it for the campaign. Not even kidding.


Same here. Hell, I'll probably get the CE. As a long-time (15 years...) Protoss player. 

//HbS


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah, I may get the CE just to have them all and cause Protoss are my fav.

Still the storyline of SC2 has been really shitty man. :/ I liked wings of liberty with buts here and there but Heart of the swarm was just ridiculously cheesy, cliche, predictable and bad.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Fenix comes back from the grave to bitch slap everyone, make it happen Blizz


----------

